# Exhaust ?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...possibly, but due to the turbocharger being the "biggest" flow control, I doubt you'll see much HP increase.


----------



## motorhedfred (Nov 13, 2010)

It's probably there to quell the turbocharger whistling sound. I doubt you see much increase in power. 

I was under a Cruze the other day and noticed the big oval muffler mounted crossways between the rear wheels. I'd be willing to bet a muffler for a 1982-2002 F-body (Camaro/Firebird) with single inlet and dual outlets could be fitted and two tailpipes bent up to fit.

Those mufflers have an inlet and an outlet on one end an outlet on the other end.

Fake duals !

MHF


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah my car ahd that muffler on it back on the day. (01 camaro)
i been my turbo talon picked up about 15 hp when i put a catback 3 inch exhaust on it. i will hav eto look into the dimesons of the fbody muffler and se ewhat i can fnd out. thats a great idea.


----------



## njcruze11 (Jun 8, 2012)

That massive first "muffler" is a resonator. It adds a tiny throaty sound to the exhaust during take offs. Getting ready to take mine out and throw a Magnaflow muffler up there and do away with the muffler under the trunk. I'm not looking for too much of an increase of power, just a better sound. I'll throw some pics up later when it's completed.


----------

